# Day 2: Weimaraner Nationals results



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well day two is half way over but I am done for the day.

Kira did not make the cut in breed but that is ok I did not expect her to do much.

BB won her sweepstakes class today!! Her class was the biggest with 17 bitches showing. Very excited about that. Best in sweeps was kept in the family though as a puppy from the repeat breeding won it. That puppy is a carbon copy of BB.

Maxxi won her sweepstakes class but nothing after that.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh and yeah while the show is going good, the weather here is sucky. It is cold and rainy and windy. Ugh.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's not any better here in VA


----------

